# IMSI- The new version of ICSI for Male Factor Infertility-Anyone used it?



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi,

Me and DH have just come across this new technique of ICSI called IMSI which is not used in the UK yet but is being used in several countries abroad. We have found it very interesting and would like to know if anyone has used it yet and/or been successful with this new technique. And also, where did you have it done and how much did it cost?

http://bmj.bmjjournals.com/cgi/content/full/328/7435/306-a

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/science/article4282460.ece

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7492949.stm

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## butterflywings (Jul 9, 2007)

RosesAreRed said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and DH have just come across this new technique of ICSI called IMSI which is not used in the UK yet but is being used in several countries abroad. We have found it very interesting and would like to know if anyone has used it yet and/or been successful with this new technique. And also, where did you have it done and how much did it cost?
> 
> ...


Hiya
ive not had it done yet..But my friend had it done in march..she got a BFP.
im having it done on my next cycle..sounds a fantastic method to me
xxx
good luck
x


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply. Where did your friend have it done and where will you be having it done if you don`t mind me asking? Jinemed doesn`t do it do they? Oh and one more question, do you know how much your friend paid for it? Sorry for all the questions... Me and DH think it`s a good idea too.

xxxx


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi to all,
we have had at least 2 failed cycles, due to MF, so I would be very keen to find out which clinics are using tis technique, either in the uk or abroad!!
Many thanks, Shellyjxxx


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

*Shelly*, I don`t think from what I`ve read that any of the clinics are using it yet  . I know a hospital in Turkey called Memorial Hospital have started using it in May this year. I know that IMSI is included in the overall tx price. They don`t have a preparation programme however for patients from overseas you have to contact them yourself by phone or visit them first before starting tx. I think some clinics in Greece do it too, maybe others here can give you the name of the clinic/s.

Sounds like we`re in the same boat, although we have also had an FET as well.

Good luck xxxx


----------



## ElleJay (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi!  The Mediterranean Gyneacology and Fertility Centre in Chania, Crete is already doing this - Monica the embryologist had the new super microscope delivered at the end of last year and actually showed it to me through the window of the lab as she was so proud of it! 

I think they are a brilliant clinic - much better than anything I have been to in the UK, and that is where lovely Butterflywings is at this second!

Feel free to PM me with any questions.

Love

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## butterflywings (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello
  yes im currently at the The Mediterranean Gyneacology and Fertility Centre in Chania, Crete and im having imsi.. it was just an extra 200 euros which i think is fabulous.. 


good ,luck
xxxxx


----------



## paula37 (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Butterflywings

I have emailed Chania and they have replied with the info and due to our circumstances the feel IMSI is right for us.  Am trying to get my head around the full costs.  If you don't mind how much are you paying.  Just the thought of going abroad for tx is abit daunting so was just wondering at what stages you are having to go there and how do you fit around work.  Also do you need to have a clinic over here....sorry for all the questions just don't know where to start.

Thanks 

Paula


----------



## twiglets (Feb 13, 2008)

butterflywings,   with EC!!! Not long now and hope you get lot`s of nicely fertilised embies from IMSI.  

xxxxxx


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi all,
does anyone know if the Chania clinic does egg share if you are having egg donation there, or is it one recipient per donor? Am very interested in the iMSI part, does anyone have the cost of this with egg donation?
Love  Shellyjxxx
P.s good luck to those out there


----------



## ElleJay (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi!

Shellyj - the Chania clinic do not do egg share, it is one recipient per donor - and they are careful not to overstimulate so you usually get between 8 and 12 eggs.  They charge 5500 Euros for a cycle with donor eggs, and IMSI is 200 Euros more.  I think the people at this clinic are fantastic - let me know if you want more info.

Butterflywings - thinking of you and wishing you loads of luck for today.

Regards

Lesleyj xxx


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi, many thanks for the info.I will look into it
Love Shellyjxxx


----------

